# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Itō Jakuchū

## shigjeta

"Bota Shumengjyreshe" e qenieve te gjalla, nje grup me 30 telajo te pikturuara nga Ito Jakuchu, jane nje nga thesaret me te njohur kulturor te Japonise. Ky grup pikturash per shkak te vlerave qe ka eshte prezantuar shume rralle i plote jashte Japonise. Kjo pasuri ngjyrash, krijuar ne hapesiren kohore te 10 viteve (1757-1766) paraqet nje seri subjektesh nga natyra - zogj, peshq, insekte, reptila, lule dhe bime.

Ito Jakuchu (1716–1800) jetoi ne Japoni gjate periudhes Edo, nje kohe paqesore per vendin. Ai u lind ne nje familje me gjendje te mire ne Kyoto. U shkeput nga biznesi i familjes ne 1755 per te vazhduar studimet e Budizmit Zen dhe te praktikonte pikturen. Teknika e tij perparimtare dhe stili eksperimental  erdhi nga nje sere faktoresh sic ishin studimi i pikturave ne tempull, i stilit te dizenjos se tekstilit te Kyotos, i historise se koleksioneve natyrore dhe mbi te gjitha vezhgimi i natyres direkt.

Jakuchu paraqiti "Boten Shumengjyreshe" ne mendafsh, me nje kujdes te vecant per te perzier, kombinuar dhe krijuar hijet, duke shkallezuar pigmentet (ne te dyja anet, para dhe mbrapa) duke krijuar efekte te mbrekullueshme ngjyrash si dhe nje ndjesi te thelle hapesire.

Jakuchū ia dhuroi koleksionin "Bota shumengjyreshe" se bashku me krijime te tjera manastirit kryesor Zen ne Kyoto.

http://www.nga.gov/feature/jakuchu/haiku/about.shtm

----------


## shigjeta

_"Lulet, zogjte, lendinat dhe insektet secila ka boten e vete shpirterore. Vetem pasi dikush ka arritur te kuptoj natyren e vertete te kesaj bote shpirterore, nepermjet vezhgimit, atehere mund te filloj ta pikturoj"

"Flowers, birds, grasses, and insects each have their own innate spirit. Only after one has actually determined the true nature of this spirit through observation should painting begin."

 Ito Jakuchu (1755)_

----------

